# E61 Naked Portafilter Compatability



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm just about to take the plunge and replace my Gaggia Baby with an Expobar Leva Dual Boiler.

I believe its a spouted portafilter which comes with the machine, but I like using my naked portafilter and believe the one I have for my Gaggia wont fit the E61 group?

Does anyone know if the ECM or Rocket Espresso naked portafilters fit the E61 group on the Leva?

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/the-gran-crema-porta-filter-holder-by-ecm.html

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-bottomless-porta-filter-holder.html

I suspect these are made for E61 group heads but want to check before ordering.

Also, will my VST baskets (which are perfect for the Gaggia 58mm) fit an E61 portafilter or would i need different ones?

Many thanks as always

Andy


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

This is the naked portafilter that I recently purchased from foundrycoffeeroasters for my Expobar Leva DB:

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/expobarcrembottomless/

Haven't used it yet.

VST baskets as far as I know are universal and your existing ones should fit fine.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Rocket bottomless fits.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rob1 said:


> Rocket bottomless fits.


Does it lock at 6 o'clock, do you know?

Thanks.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The differences are usually in the position of the lugs, some may fit but not lock in at 6 O'Clock, I think it might be trial and error.

Ian


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a Classic with a bottomless PF and VST 18g. I still use the VST in my Rocket PF so no worries on that score. The difference between a Gaggia PF and E61 fit is primarily that on the Gaggia the lugs are at about 1 or 2 o'clock and 7 or 8 o'clock whereas on an E61 they're at 3 and 9 so whilst it might conceivably lock in, the handle will be in a very awkward position. When it comes down to the exact angle a PF locks in at, it's usually down to the exact shape/thickness of the lugs. Note that the naked sold for Rocket machines doesn't actually correspond exactly to the spouted PF that comes with the machine, oddly. But using s silicone group gasket gives you a bit of room for manoeuvre.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all the info. I have gone ahead and ordered the Brewtus with ECM naked PF. Should arrive tomorrow. I'll post up some pics in due course.

Andy


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Will be interested to hear at which position it locks in at on a Brewtus? A nice looking naked pf, I must say.


----------

